# CURP - Clave Unica Population Register



## Phil Gillette

Does anyone have information on the CURP? How does one get one? Do you have to be resident in Mexico to do it or do you apply before coming to Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You can get one after you are in Mexico and apply for your INM visa as a 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante'. There are ways to get the CURP through some local 'registros publicos' but it might take a trip to the federal building in your capital. Actually, our INM office simply does it for folks who don't already have one, and it will appear on your INM card. You can also get it online and print the document.....sometimes that works.


----------



## Phil Gillette

RVGRINGO said:


> You can get one after you are in Mexico and apply for your INM visa as a 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante'. There are ways to get the CURP through some local 'registros publicos' but it might take a trip to the federal building in your capital. Actually, our INM office simply does it for folks who don't already have one, and it will appear on your INM card. You can also get it online and print the document.....sometimes that works.


OK, So at the moment I am in Germany, until December, and after a few days in the states plan to fly to Mexico City. Can I get it from the Mexican Consulate in Fankfurt?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I doubt it. The CURP is for residents. They'll stamp your passport, but you'll get the FMM tourist permit on the plane or at the border. Then, within 30 days, apply for your 'no inmigrante credencial' if you plan to stay in Mexico more than 180 days.


----------



## Phil Gillette

RVGRINGO said:


> I doubt it. The CURP is for residents. They'll stamp your passport, but you'll get the FMM tourist permit on the plane or at the border. Then, within 30 days, apply for your 'no inmigrante credencial' if you plan to stay in Mexico more than 180 days.


I have been hired to teach some courses at a university in DF, and they told me I need the FM3 - now the FMM? - CURP and seguro social. So I have to get all three after my arrival, not before? I plan to drive from Los Angeles (I did it in 2003 in my Prius) and had to get the car permit south of Nogales.

At that time there were, according to Toyota dealer in DF, only 2 Prius' in Mexico, mine and the general manager of Toyota. I was stopped by the police in DF the first Friday I was there because my #8 corresponded to no drive Friday. I asked him what was the purpose of the law (I knew) and he explained it was an anti-pollution measure. SO, I popped open the hood and showed him the electric motor that ran the car (ignoring, of course, the gasoline engine sitting next to it), and showed him the pantalla with the electric motor data. Needless to say he was impressed, and he set me free. (This happened two other times, once 5 minutes later). So, no mordida, no fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will enter Mexico with an FMM, a multiple purpose form which is used as a tourist permit or temporary entry permit. Within 30 days, you must, with the assistance and support of your employer, apply for a 'no inmigrante lucrativa credencial' with permission from INM to work in Mexico. That's the equivalent of the old FM3 visa. A CURP is a unique registration number for the resident population, and you can apply online or INM may establish it for you when you get your visa.
Congratulations on your new position & welcome to both the forum and to Mexico.
Note that the Prius isn't sold in Mexico, so get it serviced before you come down. Parts won't be available here, nor trained mechanics.


----------



## conklinwh

You will also need get the car permit at the border.


----------



## TundraGreen

Phil Gillette said:


> Does anyone have information on the CURP? How does one get one? Do you have to be resident in Mexico to do it or do you apply before coming to Mexico?


INEGI (Instituto Nacional de Estadistica y Geografia) is responsible for CURPs. You can get them directly at their offices, although as others have pointed out, other agencies can act as an intermediary. 

For completeness of the discussion, if one is working, they will also need an RFC (Registro Federal de Contribuyentes). It is a tax id. The RFC is issued by SAT (Servicio de Administracion Tributaria - also known as Hacienda or SHCP) Both numbers are constructed from your name and birth date and are somewhat similar.

Will


----------



## RVGRINGO

A post with errors has been removed. It discussed INM documents; not the CURP, which is the topic of this thread. In any case:
The new INM system took effect on May 1st, 2010. Consulates cannot issue INM residence visas any longer. They must be applied for, and renewed, only in Mexico. New arrivals enter on a temporary multi-purpose FMM document obtained at the border, or on the plane. For tourists, the FMM is good for up to 180 days. Those wishing to stay longer must make application upon arrival, no later than 30 days from arrival, or they will have to leave Mexico. The CURP must also be obtained in Mexico.


----------

